# After work part II



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

good effort garry, I am dealing with picky tailing fish too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

U both suck. Not at fishing, just getting to go. 

I heard a report from the north end today of a guy just getting tired of catching them he caught so many, but we all know Tony lies. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't get em every time, but nice pictures! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] That redfish tail is !


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Boy, do I hate you guys. Amazing what a difference two hours south makes.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

The thing that made me sick is all these fish were tailing in 2.5 or 3 feet in water!!!! Think about that.....


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Muy Grande


----------

